# First Cheese Smoke



## twigertwig (Feb 17, 2013)

image.jpg



__ twigertwig
__ Feb 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ twigertwig
__ Feb 17, 2013





Gruyere, Gouda, Monterey Jack, Brie, Colby Jack, Muenster, and NY Sharp Cheddar. With apple wood. 2hrs and should be ready!


----------



## roller (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice selection...


----------



## pwillie (Feb 17, 2013)

For your first time smoking cheese, you sure have an investment there.  I might have started with a smaller selection.  I'm sure it will be okay.  Good luck with your first batch.............


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 17, 2013)

I predict the Gouda will take 1st place.


----------



## twigertwig (Feb 17, 2013)

I forgot 1, Sharp Provolone as well. 

Yeah, might have gone overboard for first time, but the parents want some also, so I had to step it up.


----------



## twigertwig (Feb 17, 2013)

image.jpg



__ twigertwig
__ Feb 17, 2013





Out of smoker! Smells great!


----------



## twigertwig (Feb 17, 2013)

image.jpg



__ twigertwig
__ Feb 17, 2013





Sealed for the way to long 3 week wait!!!


----------



## smokngun (Mar 3, 2013)

Just wondering how it turned out. Which one was your favorite?


----------



## twigertwig (Mar 5, 2013)

Should be ready this weekend. I did try the coly/jack and monterey jack at 2 weeks and it tasted pretty darn good. I'm holding out just a few more days for the 3 week rest. Will keep ya posted and thanks for asking.


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 5, 2013)

I cant wait to try this. I just have to get a cold smoker setup going. Looks amazing!


----------



## humdinger (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice job twig! There's no such thing as "too much cheese"!

Heck, that's why they say the best way to improve an Asiago cheese bagel is to put cream cheese on it!


----------



## twigertwig (Mar 16, 2013)

All turned out pretty well! Not sure I have one real favorite as they all are good!


----------



## cbussey64 (Jun 16, 2013)

How do you smoke cheese in the Char Broil vertical smoker?  I would so love to try this.


----------



## twigertwig (Jun 23, 2013)

CBussey64, I do not have a char broil smoker, but if you keep the temp round 80* or lower, you'll be fine. Some people use frozen 2 liter bottles to keep temp down. Any higher and the cheese may melt.


----------

